# Kreative Köpfe gefragt



## gilldex (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Problem dieses mal besteht kurz gesagt aus 4 einfachen Zeichen. Ich denke den meisten hier ist die Art etwas von Hand als "Tag" zu schreiben bekannt. Das findet man ja auch oft im Hip-Hop Bereich. Nur leider bin ich darin nicht wirklich begabt und meine Freunde genau so wenig. Grundsätzlich wird in diesem Forum ja verständlicherweise geholfen aber man muss schon selbst Hand anlegen. Darum Frage ich ob nicht jemand ca. 5-10 min Zeit hätte diese 4 Zeichen in einem Tag zu verbinden, denn ich kann das wie schon gesagt nicht.

Die Zeichen währen: RST.

Der Punkt ist gewollt!
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. Das Tag soll ruhig auch von Hand sein. Ich möchte es dann nämlich vektorisieren.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Januar 2007)

Ich würde dir jetzt erstmal vorschlagen dich von verschiedenen Fonts inspirieren zu lassen: 

http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=606 | Beispiel: http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/3897/test6fi.jpg

Falls du es wirklich nicht selber machen möchtest/kannst, dann würde ich den Thread in das Job-Forum verschieben. 

Grüße

Philip


----------

